# Adventskalender 2013



## Apollo83

Advent is nearly upon us...
Dare I ask the question?

(I do)

Any news on whether there will be an Adventskalender this year?

(or will it just be a blanket discount offer to all WUS Stowa fans? ;-))


----------



## Bradjhomes

Last years was great fun. Lots of mad scrambles for stuff I didn't really need, then waiting to see which member(s) snagged it.


----------



## hsukirk

Rather enjoyed it last year.

No, I didn't buy anything & trust to be told I probably wouldnt beat other quick finger clicks. However, I was pleasantly surprised to see a few limited edition Stowas and some Schauers.

Would be eagerly anticipated it.


----------



## jonobailey

Unfortunately I guess that there will not be an advent calender this year, as it would probably be starting tonight at midnight, so I presume would be on display now?

Anyway I hope I am wrong.


----------



## Jörg Schauer

hello everybody,

there will be but we are bit to late.

I have already launched on the onlineshop side under: 
STOWA GmbH & Co.KG

but we need to be in contact with the programmer.
The programm has a mistake, we miss 4 days ! and now it is saturday evening :-(.

But the first 2 days will probably work 

I will have a look later also if the calender work.

And after the calender works we will make a newsletter to our worldwide customers.

The system is like last year. Every day we launch something special at different times.

Best regards

Jörg Schauer


----------



## mpalmer

This is a really unique idea both from a marketing and a fun standpoint!


----------



## Soulspawn

An hour more to the first day being open! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomaski33

Looking forward to Adventskalender 2013 
;-)


----------



## Tomaski33

Tomaski33 said:


> Looking forward to Adventskalender 2013
> ;-)


The first item that I get to see is Antea X 2 pcs *SOLD OUT*
Wow... Some people are way too fast online


----------



## Bradjhomes

Not surprised. It was like this last year too. If you aren't ready on the second it goes live, then you don't have a chance.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## makoto

Jörg Schauer said:


> The system is like last year. Every day we launch something special at different times.


Oh dear. This is trouble&#8230; for my wallet&#8230;..


----------



## hidden830726

So i just wait it open, then buy if want it, see who click faster?


----------



## FliegerPL

There is some problem with Stowa-Adventskalendar this year. While refreshing the site, I can see all the items and prices. It should be a surprice.


----------



## hidden830726

There is a way to see it permanently and not by refreshing too. Stowa fix this.


----------



## senna89wc12

Yes there seems to be a bug or some sort. All the items can be seen in a quick glimpse.


----------



## Slant

Anyone else noticed days 10, 11, 14 and 15 are missing?


----------



## langtoftlad

Whoosh - that went quickly!
I thought it might hang about a bit given the price - but I guess, for someone, it wasn't a spur of the moment decision because, as mentioned above, you can "preview" what will be on offer.
Still, it's a bit of fun .


----------



## jackhlt

good observation, any idea?


Slant said:


> Anyone else noticed days 10, 11, 14 and 15 are missing?


----------



## ScreenKiller

lol not really a bug check the source code......
i assume they didn't put up 10 , 11 14, 15 yet because they either havent come up with anything yet , or its something special. ( limited edition ) .


----------



## hidden830726

Hahaha. good job., They fix it.

So, chrono no one buy?


----------



## Viellektric

Jorg... Just a tip... Will there be some fliegers with eta 2801?


----------



## StufflerMike

Viellektric said:


> Jorg... Just a tip... Will there be some fliegers with eta 2801?


Part of the Adventskalender thing is the surprise. As a matter of course questions like yours will not be answered.


----------



## Viellektric

Thanks, just had to try  it would be great if one of those showed up... Alarm clock set at 3:55 AM!


----------



## Viellektric

Viellektric said:


> Thanks, just had to try  it would be great if one of those showed up... Alarm clock set at 3:55 AM!


Haha! just to find the shirt instead of the flieger! Will keep trying though...


----------



## StufflerMike

Viellektric said:


> Haha! just to find the shirt instead of the flieger! Will keep trying though...


Fingers crossed.


----------



## Rannug

I was there, right at 6. Glanced over the description for 5 seconds max. Too late! I guess you have to refresh and buy without even looking what it is that you're about to buy :think: .


----------



## toolkit21

I hear you. It felt like there are bots doing the buying the moment the clock struck 12. Disappointing though. Was really looking forward to some fair quantities available for sale.


----------



## senna89wc12

Dec 6 is the Flieger with the new Stowa logo with TOP ETA 2824-2 in COSC spec and blued screws. Five watches were instantly sold out.


----------



## ZORD

Very nice flieger (minus the logo). Does anybody know what has been included for free or if there was a discount?? I think that the regular price for the watch with top movement and blued screws is EUR780.


----------



## senna89wc12

I think the watch comes with the brown croco strap, the free Stowa clean cloth, and also a free brown old style strap.


----------



## StufflerMike

You know about the tradition of an Adventskalender ? In German-speaking countries in particular children receive an advent calendar. However, there are also those that are designed more for adults. The Adventskalender are widely used calendars designed with Christmas motifs where you can open small doors, behind which are pictures, sayings, candy or other suprising things.
The "aim" is to shorten the waiting time until Christmas and increase the pleasant anticipation.

So far in my judgement the quantities are fair. It 's not a sale where you rightfully expect larger "quantities". It is about Advent and celebrating/enjoying the pre christmas time.


----------



## brainless

ZORD said:


> Very nice flieger (minus the logo). Does anybody know what has been included for free or if there was a discount?? I think that the regular price for the watch with top movement and blued screws is EUR780.


The regular price would be more than 1.000,- €:
Watch *plus* 2824-2 COSC grade *plus* croco strap *plus* brown strap *plus* clean cloth,

Volker ;-)


----------



## Hypertrophy

Woah impossible. 
My guess is that there is a possibility of a glitch or hack by using a foreign VPN connection to match the present CET time


----------



## Jme.

I got the last two flieger straps...


"I'm just a witness."


----------



## Bradjhomes

Jme. said:


> I got the last two flieger straps...
> 
> "I'm just a witness."


Nice. I was tempted, but just don't gave enough watches with 20mm lugs to make use of them.


----------



## StufflerMike

No love for the Partitio ? Still available 8hrs after the door went open on the adventskalender.


----------



## hidden830726

stuffler said:


> No love for the Partitio ? Still available 8hrs after the door went open on the adventskalender.


Love, but size too small


----------



## jackhlt

i find so far,all the "gift" is half price in stock straps...


----------



## sporksforall

stuffler said:


> No love for the Partitio ? Still available 8hrs after the door went open on the adventskalender.


Love, but an automatic one on my wrist right now. Ah well.


----------



## Apollo83

Unsurprisingly, lots of love for the Antea KS 41 Schwarz...
3 gone within ~1 second...

I think new Advent rule should be any Anteas and Fliegers need quantity x10 to avoid unhappy 'children' on Christmas morning.

;-)


----------



## bushcamper

Apollo83 said:


> Unsurprisingly, lots of love for the Antea KS 41 Schwarz...
> 3 gone within ~1 second...
> 
> ;-)


Check back later and reload the page!
Some will first lock and block - perhaps unaware of what is really offered - and release their catch from the shopping cart later ...
I had luck and picked up my Antea around 11:40 

bushcamper


----------



## hidden830726

zzzzzz. I really want that Antea.


----------



## Apollo83

bushcamper said:


> Check back later and reload the page!
> Some will first lock and block - perhaps unaware of what is really offered - and release their catch from the shopping cart later ...
> I had luck and picked up my Antea around 11:40


Thanks for the advice.
And congratulations on that Antea. I think the bigger dial really works in black!


----------



## bestak

Hello

i got the Antea KS with the adventkalender offer.
This one will be my second Stowa, the first one was the Antea museum LE


----------



## raycai

it's lag to fresh the page from China, every thing sold out in 1 second, you are so fast.
When the adventkalender offer Antea 39/36?


----------



## brainless

raycai said:


> it's lag to fresh the page from China, every thing sold out in 1 second, you are so fast.
> *When the adventkalender offer Antea 39/36?*


You are wrong here - you have to ask Santa Joerg,

Volker ;-)


----------



## StufflerMike

Nice try LOL


----------



## Fikk

The black handwinding Partitio are already gone :-(


----------



## Plälzer

...try it again!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fikk

Actually I refreshed the page after writing my message and it was available again so it will be mine.


----------



## PK-GAT

Fikk said:


> Actually I refreshed the page after writing my message and it was available again so it will be mine.


Congrats Fikk.

This Stowa's adventskalender is really a fun and thrilled.

Was joined the event last year.
Had to leave my clients for a while, woke up at 2 am, and got late few times for work.
But it's worth! Got some items I want =)

Too bad I must pass adventskalender 2013. No extra funds =(


----------



## george_sg

For anyone sitting on the fence and considering the Stowa Partitio offered in the Adventskalender, do get it before it is gone.

It's size is comparable to the flieger chronogragh, and is really a modern watch with a vintage look with the creamy "patina" arabic numbers, which actually has very decent lume.

A change of straps will probably allow it to fit into any occassion.

Overall, a fabulous watch offering very good value. Very much a Stowa trait.


----------



## hidden830726

37mm right? A tad too small for my wrist. 

Sent from my RM-821_apac_malaysia_316 using Tapatalk


----------



## george_sg

hidden830726 said:


> 37mm right? A tad too small for my wrist.
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_apac_malaysia_316 using Tapatalk


It definitely wears bigger than it states. Might be the white dial and the polished bezel as well.


----------



## ScreenKiller

But still got an 8 inch wrist

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## hidden830726

How can ppl reserve them so quick? Sold out immediately


----------



## StufflerMike

Congrats to those who won this beauty


----------



## Fikk

After the Partitio of yesterday I didn't check really fast what was in today's calendar... but that MO looks great. I'll have to get one sooner or later.


----------



## ZORD

Mike, do you mean who won MO silver dial (I can not see the picture)?
If you do, Stowa stated it was a prototype, so maybe we can expect this variant in a regular offer next year, maybe even with the new Durowe movement. Anyway, while this would be great, I can not escape idea that Stowa is using new models to lift up the prices a bit (above the value of the added/changed parts). A lot of price increases lately unfortunately and of course Stowa is not alone in this.


----------



## StufflerMike

Well I have no clue why the pic disappeared but obviously it did. Sorry.


----------



## ZORD

Here it is: - very nice


----------



## hidden830726

Ok, who ever get it, congrats


----------



## Watchowski

Loved this one! Oh well, congrats to whoever got this!

_*Antea prototype with stainless steel dial and black date.*_
*Maybe this watch will be released in future ?
*Please be so!


----------



## Bradjhomes

I, for one, would love it to be released as a regular model


----------



## hidden830726

I would love it to be at least 40mm, and off course, stick with the price. haha


----------



## Watchowski

I don't understand, I refreshed the page and it was available. So I promptly bought it and paid, wonder if I actually got it? :-s

If I did get it, will be second Antea and my first one is already at Stowa for service :-!


----------



## Shieze

Very cool looking watch.


----------



## sduford

Watchowski said:


> I don't understand, I refreshed the page and it was available. So I promptly bought it and paid, wonder if I actually got it? :-s
> 
> If I did get it, will be second Antea and my first one is already at Stowa for service :-!


Probably because someone added it to their cart while they were thinking about, then decided not buy it. Cool watch indeed, and one of a kind! Congrats.


----------



## jakestyles

Great looking watch.. It's very different from the regular line up and would make a great addition to the series.


----------



## jackhlt

Congrat, U are the one~ 



Watchowski said:


> I don't understand, I refreshed the page and it was available. So I promptly bought it and paid, wonder if I actually got it? :-s
> 
> If I did get it, will be second Antea and my first one is already at Stowa for service :-!


----------



## inlieu

I hope they have a 36mm prototype version in one of the remaining days.


----------



## Fikk

Wow. This antea is definitively on my whishlist!


----------



## Fikk

Again a matter of seconds today.


----------



## ScreenKiller

GLHF you lucky SOB .
getting hands on a edition 7 jorg schauer :S


----------



## MHe225

^^ Can only second that ^^

I have very mixed feelings about the Adventskalender. It's a great initiative, yet last year, it left me "frustrated" and this year is no different. I've already seen several items that I would have liked to get my hands on, come and go, yet no such luck. Is that really the true spirit of Advent and Christmas: making a few very happy and leaving many frustrated?

RonB

PS - would be interesting to see where all the "hot items" end up - physical distance (related to connectivity) may be an issue


----------



## brainless

Watchowski said:


> Loved this one! Oh well, congrats to whoever got this!
> 
> _*Antea prototype with stainless steel dial and black date.*_
> *Maybe this watch will be released in future ?
> *Please be so!


*Maybe this watch was released in past already ?*




























Volker ;-)


----------



## Watchowski

brainless said:


> *Maybe this watch was released in past already ?*
> 
> Volker ;-)


Interesting, I copied that directly from their site. Did a bit of googling and found this is a limited edition made of St. Steel from Stowa's new building? That is very interesting! The prototype doesn't have minute markers and has a date, either way - looking forward to it!


----------



## raycai

it's Flieger no Logo, I like it very much. 6pm CET, that's 1am in China, I should set up a clock for next action.


----------



## iggy-th

raycai said:


> it's Flieger no Logo, I like it very much. 6pm CET, that's 1am in China, I should set up a clock for next action.


that was midnight in Thailand, does the Flieger in Adventskalender any different to mainstream flieger ? check this morning and cannot even click in to the event cause they were sold out !!


----------



## raycai

iggy-th said:


> that was midnight in Thailand, does the Flieger in Adventskalender any different to mainstream flieger ? check this morning and cannot even click in to the event cause they were sold out !!


*December 18 th, 2013*
*Flieger no Logo*

*Today we are offering the model Flieger without logo.*

*Exhibition watch (1 time shown) as NEW with full guarantee and with*
*brown crocostrap with creme stitching.*
*(straps are of course as at all STOWA watches always unworn and absolutely NEW!)*

*We also add today the STOWA cleaning cloth to the watch.*


*Price EUR 710.- (incl.V.A.T.) instead of EUR 830.- (incl.V.A.T.)*

*case: 40 mm*

*strap size: 20 mm*


----------



## iggy-th

raycai said:


> *December 18 th, 2013*
> *Flieger no Logo*
> 
> *Today we are offering the model Flieger without logo.*
> 
> *Exhibition watch (1 time shown) as NEW with full guarantee and with*
> *brown crocostrap with creme stitching.*
> *(straps are of course as at all STOWA watches always unworn and absolutely NEW!)*
> 
> *We also add today the STOWA cleaning cloth to the watch.*
> 
> *Price EUR 710.- (incl.V.A.T.) instead of EUR 830.- (incl.V.A.T.)*
> 
> *case: 40 mm*
> 
> *strap size: 20 mm*


Wow..... the price was yummy !!


----------



## hidden830726

raycai said:


> *December 18 th, 2013*
> *Flieger no Logo*
> 
> *Today we are offering the model Flieger without logo.*
> 
> *Exhibition watch (1 time shown) as NEW with full guarantee and with*
> *brown crocostrap with creme stitching.*
> *(straps are of course as at all STOWA watches always unworn and absolutely NEW!)*
> 
> *We also add today the STOWA cleaning cloth to the watch.*
> 
> *Price EUR 710.- (incl.V.A.T.) instead of EUR 830.- (incl.V.A.T.)*
> 
> *case: 40 mm*
> 
> *strap size: 20 mm*


What is so special with this? just like the normal Flieger no logo right? + the leather strap?


----------



## jonobailey

Your probably right. It's a good price if you want a croc strap, which I personally wouldn't want, especially on a flieger. If you were looking to buy a fleiger anyway I guess it's a small discount and an extra strap for free.


----------



## hidden830726

I'm the fella who got it actually. Haha. I wanted the no logo flieger for awhile. But ordered unitas ver. Now with this, one manual one auto, + one more flieger b and black forest on the way. I'm about to have a flieger party. 😊

Sent from my RM-821_apac_malaysia_316 using Tapatalk


----------



## iggy-th

hidden830726 said:


> I'm the fella who got it actually. Haha. I wanted the no logo flieger for awhile. But ordered unitas ver. Now with this, one manual one auto, + one more flieger b and black forest on the way. I'm about to have a flieger party. 
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_apac_malaysia_316 using Tapatalk


Oh... Mannnn You did it !!


----------



## hidden830726

> *Flieger Logo with Date 2801*
> 
> Our Online Advent calendar shows an old German tradition.
> One Advent calendar has 24 little doors for the time from December 1st -24th and each day one door can be opened.
> Behind each little door is another surprise.
> With this the anticipation for Christmas is raised
> 
> *December 19 th, 2013*
> 
> Today we are offering three *Flieger logo with date with 2801* handwinding movement
> with light brown croco strap.
> 
> *The watches are new.*
> The price is *Euro 960.-* (incl. V.A.T.)
> 
> In addition you will get for free a black Flieger strap without rivets and a STOWA
> cleaning cloth.
> 
> New watch, full guarantee.
> 
> There are *3 watches* available.
> 
> The watches will be delivered after January 7 th, 2013.
> 
> If the button "sold" appears it means the watches are already sold out or reserved.
> *Please note:*
> *The straps will be delivered in regular size.* *Fitting for wrist measuring 17 - 19 cm.
> *











2801 Handwinding to whoever else have the budget.


----------



## Viellektric

If it was no logo and no date I would have tried...


----------



## inlieu

Viellektric said:


> If it was no logo and no date I would have tried...


You just got your wish. I hope you got it.


----------



## Viellektric

Was not paying attention and have just seen it... 5 minutes late :-(


----------



## milkshakecrisp

it is so quickly,and something maybe wrong and not fair.


----------



## StufflerMike

milkshakecrisp said:


> it is so quickly,and something maybe wrong and not fair.


Two guys at least might think different. Excellent, knowledgeable first post btw.


----------



## inlieu

milkshakecrisp said:


> it is so quickly,and something maybe wrong and not fair.


When I refreshed the A dial was already gone. I did have the option to add the B dial to my cart, but it's not really on my list at the moment.


----------



## schticy

Well that makes 10 pages, and no photos of arrived watches :-(
I need to put this right...

So here are my two arrivals from days 2 & 5 (big thanks to Luisa for getting them sent this week). 
The croco and Milanese straps these came with are going on my marine originals - the marine chrono is on a Toshi strap - for the moment. 
[And I can confirm my internet connection isn't the fastest - not that the marine chrono sold fast: took 24 hours to sell]


----------



## ScreenKiller

schticy said:


> Well that makes 10 pages, and no photos of arrived watches :-(
> I need to put this right...
> 
> So here are my two arrivals from days 2 & 5 (big thanks to Luisa for getting them sent this week).
> The croco and Milanese straps these came with are going on my marine originals - the marine chrono is on a Toshi strap - for the moment.
> [And I can confirm my internet connection isn't the fastest - not that the marine chrono sold fast: took 24 hours to sell]


well congrats, you got a real collection of stowa's overthere.


----------



## milkshakecrisp

stuffler said:


> Two guys at least might think different. Excellent, knowledgeable first post btw.


Hmmm....
Some ways can let you know the item in next few days.
It is the page(Html) bug.


----------



## milkshakecrisp

inlieu said:


> When I refreshed the A dial was already gone. I did have the option to add the B dial to my cart, but it's not really on my list at the moment.


I not mean this ,some one can to get few days item.


----------



## milkshakecrisp

I think....there is no one trust me 
but I had write the mail to Barbara Schöttle,tell her this error.


----------



## Bradjhomes

milkshakecrisp said:


> I think....there is no one trust me
> but I had write the mail to Barbara Schöttle,tell her this error.


There's no error. There are hundreds of people just waiting for each day's item to be revealed, and someone will always buy it instantly.

You're just not fast/luck enough. Me neither, but it doesn't mean I'm going to write to Stowa about how unfair it is.


----------



## milkshakecrisp

hmm...my friend tell me the page error,like today 10:00pm the day 22,
he show me the item,and cut the picture for me, today will show an watch "Mxxx *white in matt casing with 2801"*

So I send the mail to Stowa,and send all picture about the error,I just hope in next year, it will be fix.
Because wait and to get is more fun.I really like thing game in the last 21days.


----------



## Bradjhomes

milkshakecrisp said:


> hmm...my friend tell me the page error,like today 10:00pm the day 22,
> he show me will show the item,and cut the picture for me, today will show an watch "Mxxx *white in matt casing with 2801"*
> 
> he tell me the stowa's page html is not hiden something.
> 
> So I send the mail to Stowa,and send all picture about the error,I just hope in next year, it will be fix.
> Because wait and to get is more fun.I really like thing game in the last 21days.


Ok, that makes much more sense now.

Thanks for explaining.


----------



## milkshakecrisp

I think they will see the mail after the X'mas.....


----------



## StufflerMike

Bradjhomes said:


> Ok, that makes much more sense now.
> 
> Thanks for explaining.


A browser thing methinks, I can't see anything when logging in via Ipad?
Btw: We had a similar problem three weeks ago and got it fixed for some time. A recurring bug though.


----------



## milkshakecrisp

It will not show in the browser ,it just the Url error(bug)...

by the way,that is not the OS error.


----------



## StufflerMike

Thanks. Since you e-mailed Stowa there is nothing we can do. So we can stop discussing the bug and get back to talk watches ?


----------



## milkshakecrisp

stuffler said:


> Thanks. Since you e-mailed Stowa there is nothing we can do. So we can stop discussing the bug and get back to talk watches ?


Yes,just only wait...


----------



## Jörg Schauer

Hello everybody,

for me it works without problems, if somebody has problems please mail us.

But i think the only problem is that our quantitie of watches is not enough, but this we can´t solve :-(

I have attached pictures of the actual advent calender in the shop, for me it looks good.

But we never know if there are some problems on some computers who receive - i am not sure.

Best regards

Jörg Schauer

After open the specific day the watch or item is possible to order int eh quantitie we have them in stock.
After complete order of the quantitie we have to "close" the window by a grey picture.
if you scrol above the hidden and grey window you will se what we have had under offer the last days.


----------



## Jörg Schauer

i just tried under ios 7, everything works fina as well.

best regards

jörg schauer


----------



## milkshakecrisp

Jörg Schauer said:


> i just tried under ios 7, everything works fina as well.
> 
> best regards
> 
> jörg schauer


Dear Schauer,i have mail to schoettle,if you can I can mail you what the happen with the page,Thank you.


----------



## StufflerMike

milkshakecrisp said:


> Dear Schauer,i have mail to schoettle,if you can I can mail you what the happen with the page,Thank you.


Please email to [email protected]. I hope it isn't just me but at some point it has to stop, otherwise this thread is completely spoiled. So please stop.


----------



## milkshakecrisp

stuffler said:


> Please email to [email protected]. I hope it isn't just me but at some point it has to stop, otherwise this thread is completely spoiled. So please stop.


OK, and done.


----------



## Fikk

I just received a black Partitio with the brown croco strap !
This watch is stunning. I don't get why the last one of the advent calendar only got ordered today.


----------



## StufflerMike

Thanks for sharing, extremely good looking combo with that croc strap.


----------



## hidden830726

Holy watch the two schauer at advent today.

Sent from my RM-821_apac_malaysia_316 using Tapatalk


----------



## senna89wc12

hidden830726 said:


> Holy watch the two schauer at advent today.
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_apac_malaysia_316 using Tapatalk











What a pair of beautiful watches. It was available briefly again after being sold out and finally they are gone now.

Surprisingly no Seatimes/Prodivers so far and just one more day to go.


----------



## Shieze

Love the one hander


----------



## StufflerMike

Just gorgeous


----------



## Henry Krinkle

Those are gorgeous.


----------



## hidden830726

whoever get schauer, pls share pics / review once received.


----------



## cheapshades2012

I'd have had that Schauer bundle if I'd won the lottery. Always wanted one of those one handers *sigh*
Merry Xmas all.


----------



## Ita

I'm in the raffle with benefits to the Salvation Army Christmas Appeal... |>

Ita


----------



## hidden830726

Today schauer again. Merry Christmas to all. Merry wishes From Malaysia.

Sent from my RM-821_apac_malaysia_316 using Tapatalk


----------



## zeekaa

Ita said:


> I'm in the raffle with benefits to the Salvation Army Christmas Appeal... |>
> 
> Ita


Me too... I guess..?



> Dear Customer,
> we are closed from
> December 23 rd, 2013 till January 6 th, 2014
> Your request will not be proceeded during this period.
> *Please mail us again after January 7 th* and you will receive our answer asap.


----------



## zpyder

Ita said:


> I'm in the raffle with benefits to the Salvation Army Christmas Appeal... |>
> 
> Ita


Heh me too. Did the raffle happen last year, and if it did was any information posted about the charities after the raffle?

It'd be interesting to see the list of charities the raffle has benefited this year. I thought the Salvation Army would be quite obscure, with bigger charities getting donations.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## cheapshades2012

senna89wc12 said:


> View attachment 1321790
> 
> 
> What a pair of beautiful watches. It was available briefly again after being sold out and finally they are gone now.
> 
> Surprisingly no Seatimes/Prodivers so far and just one more day to go.


AMAZING!! BEAUTIFUL! Start a limited editi0n line fo these 2beautie, please


----------



## AudaxPT

A great idea, once again Stowa looks after for it's clients!

One question if anyone knows, I missed the 24th and don't know if I can still apply for the raffle? Or did it had to be done on the 24th?


----------



## brainless

AudaxPT said:


> A great idea, once again Stowa looks after for it's clients!
> 
> One question if anyone knows, I missed the 24th and don't know *if I can still apply* for the raffle? Or did it had to be done on the 24th?


Yes you can. 
Your email has to arrive at Stowa's till January, 14th:



> *To participate it is enough to send us an email in which you tell us to which organization you have donated to.*
> *You are as well welcome to tell us the donated amount.*
> 
> E-mail: *[email protected]*
> 
> The raffle will be done at the 15th of January 2014.


Good luck,

Volker ;-)


----------



## StufflerMike

AudaxPT said:


> A great idea, once again Stowa looks after for it's clients!
> 
> One question if anyone knows, I missed the 24th and don't know if I can still apply for the raffle? Or did it had to be done on the 24th?


I am always stunned about people who do not check what's already written on web site ? o|


----------



## AudaxPT

brainless said:


> Yes you can.
> Your email has to arrive at Stowa's till January, 14th:
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> Volker ;-)


Thank you brainless!


----------



## AudaxPT

stuffler said:


> I am always stunned about people who do not check what's already written on web site ? o|


True, me too I am stunned! But I did went to the website, actually everyday since the start of the Advent Calendar, and now in the text there, as far as I understand it (and I am terribly sorry if English is not my mother language!), nothing says that there is a limit or that we can apply until the 14th, only says: The raffle will be done at the 15th of January 2014.

So again I am terribly sorry if I didn't understood it correctly, but I do prefer to ask someone when I am in doubt and ask first before I do something wrong.

Best regards


----------



## hidden830726

Received the strap bought on Advent Calender. You guys good luck with the raffle.


----------



## StufflerMike

Sorry, but I thought the web site was/is clear to everybody. Raffle on 15th, e-mails to the address given until 14th, 24:00.


----------



## AudaxPT

No problem Mike! When reading the info on the site, I thought would be like that but wasn't sure, not 100% clear to me.

Best regards!


----------



## zpyder

stuffler said:


> Sorry, but I thought the web site was/is clear to everybody. Raffle on 15th, e-mails to the address given until 14th, 24:00.


I find some of the English translations on the site to be a little rough, they're good enough to get the picture of the sentences, but I have wondered in the past if visitors that don't know enough English or German might find some parts confusing?

I've sometimes thought about emailing to offer to tidy the translations, but I also feel imperfect English adds to the charm and authenticity?

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Ita

zpyder said:


> I find some of the English translations on the site to be a little rough, they're good enough to get the picture of the sentences, but I have wondered in the past if visitors that don't know enough English or German might find some parts confusing?
> 
> I've sometimes thought about emailing to offer to tidy the translations, but I also feel *I'm perfect *English adds to the charm and authenticity?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk 4


:-d:-!:-s:think:

Gotta love predictive text!!! ;-)

Ita


----------



## zpyder

Haha D'oh, probably best that I don't tidy the translations  

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## mpuzen

hidden830726 said:


> whoever get schauer, pls share pics / review once received.


Here is some photos of the Schauer edition 7 
An amazing piece that I am happy to have!


----------



## Ita

That is an amazing timepiece! I love the look...

Ita


----------



## ZORD

Amazing pictures of the Schauer Edition 7. Could I ask you to post more pictures? Wrist shot perhaps?


----------



## mpuzen

ZORD said:


> Amazing pictures of the Schauer Edition 7. Could I ask you to post more pictures? Wrist shot perhaps?


Here ya go Zord. 
I might do a write up on the watch soon if I have time.

I am also getting a dark brown croco band made for it too. The black leather looks great but will probably wear the croco more


----------



## ZORD

Looks very nice on your wrist. It is a big watch, that is for sure. Casework seems excellent as expected. I especially like the way the blue hands pop up on first two pictures.

Thanks for the pictures mpuzen.


----------



## zpyder

Less than a week till the draw now


----------



## iggy-th

the new STOWA Logo on Flieger.....
that's how to put the nice proportion of logo on the dial..... can't wait for official release !!
or even maybe just put the Logo (no text) on the dial


----------



## Ita

How many of us are keeping an eye on our e-mail today... ;-)

Ita


----------



## Steppy

Ita said:


> How many of us are keeping an eye on our e-mail today... ;-)
> 
> Ita


I know I am ...


----------



## zpyder

If these forums were the equivalent of a large room, with us all in there, you would be able to feel/hear the held breathes and anticipation 

I just wish the lucky winner is a forum regular, which would be nice. Good luck all!

I also wonder how much money Stowa has raised for various charities through this competition, must be quite a bit


----------



## rspoonz

I'm sure that whoever wins will be such a charitable person that they will gladly give it to me anyway


----------



## zpyder

I've only just noticed a discrepancy between the german and english versions of the adventcalender page on the Stowa site.

The english version just states:

"_To participate it is enough to send us an email in which you tell us to which organization you have donated to._
_You are as well welcome to tell us the donated amount."_

Whereas the german page states (at the end):

_All emails that we up to and including 14 Received in January *and which are provided with your complete address*, be in the draw on 15th January considered._

I'm not sure whether that might mean that as I only emailed to say which charity, and my name and country (and email address) - my entry might not be valid?


----------



## StufflerMike

This question should be emailed to info @ stowa.de


----------



## zpyder

I'm sure it's just a typo. I never win/expect to win anyway


----------



## zpyder

Actually, it just dawned on me that just under a week ago I received an email acknowledging my entry, so it must be a typo


----------



## clbaldwin

Hmmmm.... I assume someone has had a lovely confirmation email and the rest of us are waiting to find out who that lucky person was.

Reckon it'll be an email or an update to the website?


----------



## Ita

clbaldwin said:


> Hmmmm.... I assume someone has had a lovely confirmation email and the rest of us are waiting to find out who that lucky person was.
> 
> Reckon it'll be an email or an update to the website?


I hope it's a forum member...:-!

Ita


----------



## zpyder

Indeed, I'm guessing someone has been contacted, and Stowa are waiting for confirmation from them before announcing the winner, lucky person


----------



## clbaldwin

In that case, I think _'you snooze, you lose'_ should apply in this instance.


----------



## hidden830726

Relax buddies. Its all for good cause.


----------



## Jörg Schauer

Hello everybody,

on Wednesday 15th. January we finished our advent calender raffle.
And of course we have a winner. 

Before i tell you the name and where he comes from some details of the raffle.

*It was a great result !*

*253 * people join the raffle

*162 *people told us how much and where they spend

the totaly amount of this 162 people was *EUR 54.720,86 *(fiftyfourthousandsevenhundredtwenty !)

*Great !*

Together with the people who don´t tell us how much and where they spend it is a huge amount of Euros which helps people around the world.

*Many thanks for this great succes!*

*Now:* The winner of the watch is

*A. Tomei*
*from New York, USA
*(we are allowed to write his name and where he is from)

Mr.Tomei is already a STOWA customer and he was very lucky when he heard about that he wins the STOWA Marine Chronograph handwinding (worth 2.120.- Euros!) 

The watch itself is on the way to Mr.Tomei.

Thanks again and see you next year again participating on our advent calender 2014 

Best regards

Your STOWA Team


----------



## Steppy

Congratulations Mr Tomei, very lucky indeed


----------



## clbaldwin

Congratulations - I'll just go back to waiting for my Antea KS then. 

May isn't too far away. Is it?


----------



## Ita

Lucky lucky buggar...

My MA will be on the way soon so then I will be the Lucky Lucky Buggar! ;-)

Ita


----------

